# Fifth Urbex Anniversary, Thanks for the Memories guys :-) -Very Pic Heavy



## Landie_Man (Feb 15, 2014)

*Fifth Urbex Anniversary, Thanks for the Memories -Pic Heavy-*

Firstly I am SO sorry about the image count but this thread really means a lot to me and it’s been emotional writing it as it has brought up so many memories, good ones, and bad ones with tales of woe that the urbex itself helped me overcome.


-

Well I am glad I am writing this report up. First of all I am not egotistical, just very nostalgic. I am by far not an elitist explorer but I can definitely say I have been the Aylesbury and perhaps even Bucks Explorer; usually quite quick at reporting on sites before they are gone. 

Taking all into account, please accept this “blog” as you will. 

I haven’t been as active as many, only covering 100 or more places over the years, but I am glad to mark my fifth urbex anniversary this Sunday (16/02), having gone from a curious “fence looker” and armchair explorer, (my passion sparked by the 1992 film “Trespass” and also certain areas on past GTA games, as well as having had an interest for as long as I can remember in derelicts.) to 100+ sites under my belt including Chernobyl and a lot around Wales and the North of England.

I am proud of what I have achieved and where I have been and hope to get some European sites under my belt soon.

I won’t bore you with a photo from every site I've been too, but choose a vast number to contrast the years (sorry to those forums with a limit but I feel so nostalgic right now).

Maybe I have started a trend, everyone on their 5, 10, 15, 20, 25 etc urbex anniversary can make an oversized thread; I’d be interested in seeing other peoples milestones in time.

So let it buffer and have a flick! 

First Urbex 16/02/09

#1

My first ever urbex location, the one that kicked it off. The BOCM Research Development Farm which is now a Nursing Home. Visited first with two friends then back again on my tod. Feb 2009, this is my first ever urbex; starting with the first photo:







#2





#3





http://www.flickr.com/photos/landie_man/3861095461/in/set-72157621366504561
Before the “selling out to the Daily Mail” days, I innocently made a local interest report back in the day as the site was a total derp. This was in our local rag.

The biggest pile of derp known to man but everyone has to have a first! I revisited with a new camera in August 2009 and did a massive historical report on my first ever site. Some interesting things actually happened here which have paved the way for modern meat and egg production but the site is a derp!!!

*Milestone Two*

My second Milestone would be April 2009, my first proper building. Chesham Cottage Hospital, once again I revisited in August of that year and re-reported.

#4




Crappy April shot

#5




August Shot

#6





*Milestone Three*

I guess my third milestone was my next explore which I royally screwed up photo wise but showed the community Aylesburys most photographed urbex. The old cinema. Again, I visited here in August 2009 to re-shoot.

#7





#8




This is April Style!

#9




August Style

#10





#11





Cant forget my most visited site ever, The Water Eaton Grain Silo

#12





#13





#14





*Milestone Four*

First out of home turf explore and first London Explore, Unisys.

#15





#16





#17





For me the next two years were amazing urbex wise, in my eyes anyway, 2009 and 10 were pretty good and 11 started well but went on a decline into 2012, so here is a few choice photos from 09-14 in order of date. 

#18





#19





#20





#21





#21





#22





#23





#24





#25





On to 2010

#26





#27





#29





#30





#31





#32





#33





#34





#35





#36





#37





#38





#39





#40





#41





#42





#43





#44





#45





#45





#46





#47





#48





#49





#50





#51





#52





#53





#54





#55





#56





2011

#57





#58





#59





#60





#61





#62





#63





#64





#65





#66





#67





#68





#69





#70





#71





#72





#73





#74





#75





#76





2012

#77





#78





#79





#80





#81





#82





#83





#84





#85





#86





#87





#88





#89





#90





#91





#92





2013

#93





#94





#95





#96





#97





#98





#99





#100





#101





#102





#103





#104





#105





#106





#107





#108





#109





#110





#111





#112





#113





#114





#115





#116





#117





#118





#119





#120





#121





#122





#123





#124





#125





#126





2014

#127





#128





#129






And thus concludes my first half decade of urbex. As I said, I have not made this to be elitist but for nostalgia and I do apologise for the sheer length, This is for the sheer appreciation to the hobby and to the amazing friends I have made through the years. This is dedicated to all the friends and relationships I have built in this amazing community.

I have seen some great stuff and some not so great stuff, some is in here and some is not, some was photographed, some was not. I believe my explore count to be around about 150ish and my site count to be around about 100. 

I would like to once again thank the amazing friends I have made and the people who have made the last five years great. I have been through a lot and urbex has helped me every step of the way. 

Thanks Guys , I look forward to many more years of exploring with you guys. Amazing memories and amazing people. 

Everything from here including my awful derpy first few sites can be found on this link!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/landie_man/sets

Landie, Feb 14’


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 15, 2014)

Awesome stuff! Looking forward to your 10 year already!


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Feb 16, 2014)

Some VERY nice stuff there, I especially like the ball pool and waterslides 

It'll be my 5th UrbEx Anniversary in June!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Feb 16, 2014)

Awesome stuff. I bet you spent hours picking out what shots to include in this report. I have enough trouble choosing 30 or so for a single location.


----------



## Landie_Man (Feb 16, 2014)

It took a good few days to pick them out. Had to be ruthless! I intended it to be 50! lol.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 16, 2014)

This is a collection to be proud of,it was a pleasure to look at them thank you & cant wait for the next 5 years worth.


----------



## krela (Feb 16, 2014)

Happy birthday, time flies!


----------



## tumble112 (Feb 16, 2014)

Lots of good stuff there, thank you for sharing it all.


----------



## Mearing (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks, looking forward to some more! Incidentally Buckinghamshire is special for me, I worked all around Bletchley farms with a threshing box in 1948/9 on some beautiful farms, alas all now under.the concrete of Milton Keynes. Wish I'd had the foresight to photograph it, couldn't know then that it would all vanish. Points up the value of Derelict Places! Forgive the reminiscences but nostalgia has a habit of intruding with increasing age!


----------



## skankypants (Feb 16, 2014)

Some realy good pics and locations there pal,,,,thanks for posting.


----------



## AgentTintin (Feb 16, 2014)

Thoroughly enjoyed the pictures. Good luck for the next 5 years!


----------



## ashutchy (Feb 16, 2014)

A truly awesome collection of adventures there. Looks like the next ten years will take some beating.


----------



## Landie_Man (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks guys! 

What a kind response from everyone! Its certainly flown hasn't it Krela! Its been a great few years and it took ages to compile this thread! DP style forums are certainly useful Mearing. I'd love to have seen early MK photos.


----------



## Ace5150 (Feb 16, 2014)

If I accomplish 1/10 of what you have achieved, I think I would be totally satisfied with my urban exploring.
Utterly compelling pictures and reports.


----------



## woodland pixie (Feb 17, 2014)

Some really ace shots here I enjoyed looking and reading thank you  and a very happy birthday to youbex!!


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Feb 18, 2014)

Awesome thread man! You've documented and adventured in some incredible places!


----------



## mookster (Feb 18, 2014)

Derptastic derpathon Harry 



ImmortalShadow said:


> It'll be my 5th UrbEx Anniversary in June!



Mine too


----------



## Landie_Man (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks Guys . Ben yours is gonna be mahoosive


----------



## smiler (Feb 19, 2014)

Every Picture tells a story, I enjoyed your post, Thanks


----------



## Big Bill (Feb 22, 2014)

Brilliant pictures, some really great shots and locations!


----------



## CSwift (Mar 19, 2014)

Amazing reports! As a newbie from Milton Keynes i'm VERY jealous of a couple of those sites  

Very keen to get my teeth into a bunch of new sites in and around MK!


----------

